# تكرير النفط بالإضافة الى معلومات أخرى



## أخناتون (5 سبتمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]تكرير النفط [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]البترول في صورته الخام[/FONT] ( crude oil )[FONT=&quot]غير مفيد ، وللاستفادة منه تتم معالجته بمجموعة من العمليات ، ويطلق على هذه العمليات تكرير البترول ، والتي ينتج عنها مجموعة من المشتقات المفيدة[/FONT] ( Petroleum Products ) [FONT=&quot]، وتمرّ عملية تكرير النفط عادةً بالمراحل التالية[/FONT] : 

[FONT=&quot]أولاً : المعالجة الأوليّة [/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]وتشمل التخلّص من الماء والأملاح المصاحبة للنفط ، وهي خطوة مهمّة تسبق عملية التقطير لكون وجود الماء والأملاح في برج التقطير يسبب مشاكل خطيرة ، فقد ينتج عن وجود الماء انفجار برج التقطير للضغط الهائل الذي ينتج من تبخّرالماء ، أمّا الأملاح فتسبب تآكل[/FONT] ( corrosion ) [FONT=&quot]الحديد المصنوع منه مادة البرج[/FONT] . 

[FONT=&quot]ثانياً :عملية التقطير[/FONT] ( Distillation ): [FONT=&quot]وهي العملية المهمّة والرئيسة والتي تتم في أبراج ضخمه ، وينتج عنها فصل البترول إلى مكوناته ،وبوجهِ عام فإن معظم المشتقات البترولية الناتجة من برج التقطير التجزيئي للنفط تكون على النحو التالي[/FONT] : 

1- [FONT=&quot]الغازات [/FONT]( petrol ether )[FONT=&quot]وهو منتج يتألف من عدد قليل من المركبات العضوية معظمها عبارة عن هيدروكربونات خفيفة مثل الميثان والايثان والايثلين والبروبان والبوتان وغيرها وفي الغالب تتراوح أعداد ذرات الكربون في المركبات المكونة لها من 1-4 وتتكثف عند درجات غليان أقل من 25 درجة م ويستخدم هذا المشتق في انتاج غاز الطهي ( البيوتاغاز ) وانتاج غازات أخرى مثل غاز الاسيتلين المستخدم في عمليات اللحام ، كما يعتبر هذا المشتق مادة تغذية هامة جداَ للصناعات البتروكيميائية[/FONT] . 

2- [FONT=&quot]السوائل الخفيفة[/FONT] ( light petrol ) [FONT=&quot]وأهمها منتج الجازولين[/FONT] ( gasoline) ( [FONT=&quot]وقود السيارات ) وتتراوح أعداد ذرات الكربون في مركباته من 5-9 ويتكثف عند درجات حرارة 35-150 ويعتبر الحقيقة هذا المنتج من أهم مشتقات البترول نظراً للإستخدام الواسع النطاق له في كل دول العالم[/FONT] . 

3- [FONT=&quot]الكيروسين[/FONT] ( kerosene )[FONT=&quot]تتراوح أعداد ذرات الكربون في هذا المشتق من 9-15 ذرة كربون ويتكاثف عند 150-250 ويستخدم كوقود للطائرات النفاثة[/FONT] (jet engine fuel) [FONT=&quot]، كما يستخدم نوع رديء منه كوقود رخيص الثمن في المنشأآت الصناعية والمنازل[/FONT] . 

4- [FONT=&quot]الديزل أو السولار[/FONT] ( Diesel ) [FONT=&quot]سائل أثقل من الكيروسين يستخدم كوقود في المصانع والمحركات الضخمة والشاحنات[/FONT] . 

5- [FONT=&quot]السوائل الثقيلة[/FONT] ( lubrication oil )[FONT=&quot]وهي تتألف من مركبات تتكاثف عند عند درجات حرارة أعلى من 300 درجة م ويتم انتاج زيوت التزييت المختلفة منها ، كما تعتبر مصدر مهم للصناعات البترولية حيث يمكن تحويل جزء منها إلى مشتقات خفيفة كالجازولين عن طريق عمليات بترولية معروفة مثل التكسير الحراري والتكسير الحفزي[/FONT] . 

6- [FONT=&quot]الزفت[/FONT] ( asphalt )[FONT=&quot]وهي البقايا المتجمعة في قاع البرج تتألف من مركبات عضوية ( هيدروكرونات وغيرها ) ذات وزن جزيئي عالي ودرجات غليان مرتفعة جداً وتستخدم في طلاء الانشاءآت الخرسانية وطلاء السفن وفي تزفييت الطرق وتعبيدها[/FONT] . 


[FONT=&quot]عملية تحسين المواصفات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد الحصول على هذه المشتقات فإنه لايتم تسويقها مباشرة لأنها في الحقيقة غير صالحة للآستخدام حتى الآن ، ولكي تكون صالحة للاستخدام لابد من إجراء بعض التحسينات عليها لتكون ملائمة للاستخدام المطلوب فلو أخذ على سبيل المثال الجازولين مباشرة من برج التقطير ووضع في سيارة فإن المحرك سوف يعمل مصحوباً بخبط شديد وضوضاء ، ولو استخدم الكيروسين مباشرة كوقود للطائرة لسقطت الطائرة لاحتواء الكيروسين غير المعالج على مواد شمعية تتجمد في أنابيب التوصيل بالطائرة عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة في الأجواء المرتفعة [/FONT]. 

[FONT=&quot]اذاً فلابد من القيام ببعض العمليات التي تجعل المشتق جاهزاً للستخدام وهذا ما يعرف باسم ( تحسين المواصفات ) .فالجازولين الناتج يتم له ما يعرف باسم رفع الاوكتان نمبر ( رقم الاوكتان ) ليعمل محرك السيارة في هدوء وسلاسه حيث وجد أن بعض المركبات المكونة للنفط تحترق بطريقة تسبب خبط للمحرك فيتم إزالتها والبعض الآخر يحترق بهدوء ورتابة ( مثل الاوكتان [/FONT]) [FONT=&quot]فيتم إضافة المزيد منها ، كما لوحظ أنه إذا أضيفت بعض المركبات غير الموجودة في النفط أصلاً فإن رقم الاوكتان يرتفع كثيراً ويعطي ( بنزين ممتاز ) مثل رباعي ايثيل الرصاص وقد تم التوقف عن اضافة هذا المركب للجازولين نظراً للتلوث البيئي الكبير الذي يحدثه ممثلاً في أكاسيد الرصاص السامة الناتجة من عملية الاحتراق[/FONT] . 

[FONT=&quot]أما الكيروسين المستخدم في الطائرات كوقود فيتم له ما يعرف باسم عملية إزالة الشموع وهي المركبات ذات السلاسل الطويلة والتي يمكن أن تتجمد بسهولة داخل مواسير الطائرة الامر الذي يؤدي إلى سقوطها فيتم إزالة هذه المركبات لخفض درجة تجمد الوقود بحيث عندما تصعد الطائرة إلى طبقات الجو العليا فإن الوقود يقاوم عملية التجمد بسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة[/FONT] . 
[FONT=&quot]وهكذا بالنسبة لبقية المشتقات فيتم لها عملية تحسين مواصفات مناسبة للاستخدام الذي سستستخدم فيه[/FONT] . 



[FONT=&quot]أنواع النفط حسب الكثافة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أنواع النفط[/FONT] ( Classification ) [FONT=&quot]يمكن تصنيف النفط حسب كثافته ، إلى نفط ثقيل[/FONT] ( heavy ) [FONT=&quot]ونفط خفيف[/FONT] ( light ) [FONT=&quot]، وترجع خاصية اختلاف كثافة البترول إلى نسبة الهيدروكربونات الثقيلة فيه ، فكلّما زادت هذه النسبة زادت كثافة النفط ، وفي الحقيقة فإنّ النفط الخفيف أكثر طلباً في السوق وأغلى سعراً وذلك بسبب امكانية الحصول منه على كميّات كبيرة من المشتقات البترولية وبالذات الجازولين[/FONT] ( gasoline) [FONT=&quot]والذي يعتبر المشتقّ البترولي الأكثر طلباً في العالم . كما يمكن تصنيف البترول إلى بترول حلو[/FONT] sweet ( [FONT=&quot]نسبة كبريت[/FONT] sulfur [FONT=&quot]منخفضة ) ، وبترول حامض[/FONT] sour ( [FONT=&quot]نسبة كبريت عالية ) ، وبالطبع فإنّ النفط الحلو أكثر طلباً في السوق العالمية[/FONT] . 


[FONT=&quot]س: كيف يتم تسعير البترول[/FONT] ( Pricing )[FONT=&quot]؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البترول هو أكثر السلع تداولاً في العالم ، وسعره يتفاوت حسب نوعيته ، فالبترول الخفيف الحلو أغلى ثمناً في سوق النفط العالمية وتوجد أكبر أسواق النفط في العالم في لندن ونيويورك وسنغافورة ، كما أنّ مشتقات النفط كالجازولين وزيت التدفئة تتمتع بسوق رائجة هي الأخرى . ونظراً لوجود أنواع وأصناف مختلفة من البترول فقد تمّ الاتفاق بين متداولو النفط على اختيار أنواع محدّدة تكون بمثابة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]معيار للجودة وعلى أساسها يتم زيادة أو خفض قيمة السلع البترولية . فعلى مستوى العالم أختير خام برنت في المملكة المتحدة ليكون مرجعاً عالمياً ، وفي منطقة الخليج العربي، يستخدم خام دبي كمعيار [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للتسعيرة ، وفي الولايات المتحدّة خام وسط تكساس المتوسط[/FONT] . 
[FONT=&quot]وقد وضعت منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (أوبك) نظاماً مرجعياً خاصاً بها عُرف بسلّة أوبك وهو عبارة عن متوسط سبعة خامات محددة من النفط ، وهي[/FONT] : 
[FONT=&quot]الخام العربي الخفيف السعودي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خام دبي الإماراتي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خام بوني الخفيف النيجيري [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خام صحاري الجزائري [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خام ميناس الإندونيسي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خام تيا خوانا الخفيف الفنزويلي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خام ايستموس المكسيكي[/FONT] . 
[FONT=&quot]يتراوح سعر النفط بشكلٍ عام مابين 22 و28 دولارا للبرميل الواحد ، وفي الحقيقة فإنّ أسعار النفط غير ثابتة فهي عرضة للتغير السريع نتيجة عوامل عديدة ، سياسية ، اقتصادية ، كوارث وحروب ، وهذا ما نشهده حالياً حيث وصل سعر النفط إلى 67 دولارللبرميل[/FONT] . 


[FONT=&quot]أكبر الدول المنتجة للنفط[/FONT] ( Top petroleum producing countries) 

[FONT=&quot]المملكة العربية السعودية ( عضو اوبك )، الولايات المتحدّة ، روسيا ، ايران ( عضو اوبك ) ،المكسيك الصين ، نوروي ، كندا ، الإمارات العربية المتحدّة ( عضو اوبك ) ، فنزويلا ( عضو اوبك ) المملكة المتحدّة ، الكويت ( عضو اوبك[/FONT] ) [FONT=&quot]، نيجيريا ( عضو اوبك[/FONT] ) .


----------



## أخناتون (5 سبتمبر 2009)

:56:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته :56:
والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله محمد وأهل بيته المعصومين وأصحابه الميامين
أتمنى أن تكون أول مشاركة لي قد أعجبتكم :20:


----------



## مساعد مهندس2009 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر 

والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## محمد صلاح الريس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------

